# S95 ISSUES



## Abdul Haq (Jul 29, 2017)

I have S95. Auto mode works fine. Using manual modes produces bluish images. Ķìñdly help me fix it.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2017)

My gues is that your camera's White Balance in Manual mode might be accidentally set to Tungsten/Incandescent Lamp setting, usually represented by a strange light-bulb-like icon. When the White Balance is set to Tungsten or Incandescent, it will create *blue-toned images in daylight lighting*. A very common issue. I have done this myself over the years on accident, or when having set the WB for indoor, artifical lighting, and then having forgotten to re-set the White Balance when heading outdoors the following day after an indoor event like a party.

MANY cameras separate AUTO-mode operation from Manual mode operation, allowing the user to custom-configure the camera's setting in manual mode, but in AUTO modes, allow the camera to automatically make White Balance and other adjustments.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 29, 2017)

Abdul Haq said:


> I have S95. Auto mode works fine. Using manual modes produces bluish images. Ķìñdly help me fix it.



yep, sound like a white balance problem.  check the settings
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Abdul Haq (Jul 30, 2017)

I have done "Reset All" and everything works fine now. Thanks for your help.


----------

